
Teaching Operating Systems with Tracing - vezzy-fnord
http://teachbsd.org/
======
bcantrill
It's deeply gratifying to see Robert and George use DTrace to teach operating
systems: all three of us on the DTrace team had TA'd our operating systems
course at school[1], and one of our unspoken goals with DTrace was to offer
for educators a pedagogical tool that could potentially be used to
revolutionize operating systems education. It's profoundly satisfying to see
them realize this dream[2]: good on them, and may it serve to educate a new
generation of software engineers!

[1] [http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2007/05/06/the-inculcation-of-
sy...](http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2007/05/06/the-inculcation-of-systems-
thinking/)

[2]
[http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2015/12/bsdtalk260-teachbsdorg-w...](http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2015/12/bsdtalk260-teachbsdorg-
with-robert-n-m.html)

------
magpi3
I wonder if programming should be taught the same way. Not with writing
programs. But reading real ones that you use every day.

You'd have to be careful about what programs you start a beginner with, but I
think their might be value to this approach. I at least know I have reached
the point in my own development where I learn more from reading others code
than I do from reading textbooks. And learning to read others code, trace
through programs, etc. is an incredibly important skill that I think is
blatantly overlooked in most introductory level books on programming.

~~~
ar0b
You should start writing that book!
[https://leanpub.com/](https://leanpub.com/)

------
vive-la-liberte
Good shit, good shit! I bought that book they mention when it came out and
have been reading it at my own pace. I love that book. Look forward to trying
out this course material.

------
UserRights
videos please!

